# Tomy Hairpin Question.



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi slotheads.

I have a quick question before I spend anymore money HAr! ( Ya like that would stop me..).. I have a Tomy 3 Inch hairpin which I actually like on my layout. But the Layout is getting a new location and I was thinking of going 4 lanes..Do the 6 Inch curves fit around the outside of the hairpin? I do not a single one to test with YET!...so thought I would be mature and ask before I bought them..( after all there are cars to be bought!)

Dave


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*thanks*

Thanks for the quick reply... now off to call Buds .. LOL...


Dave


----------

